# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam warna hijau

## Zbakrie

Maaf om2..nanya kolam warna ijo gimana ya om solusinya...air habis dikuras 70% serta dibersihkan lumutnya/alga dikolam dan filter tong biru juga habis dibersihkan setelah 3 hari air kolam hijau,posisi kolam outdoor...maaf newbie

----------


## avidsaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Amritey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

